# Looking for a Strong SoCal Team to join



## RivMac (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm a cat 2 from NorCal who just moved down south. I'm not sure as to the Strong Cat 1/2 teams are down here. Any Suggestions? Come race season I'm 5'11 160 with a VO2 of ~68 ish. 

I'm in the market for a team in the LA/OC/SD area.

Thanks Ya'll


----------



## PJB (Apr 1, 2006)

Check out the forum at socalcycling.com


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Velo club La Grange.

http://www.lagrange.org/index.html


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try Southern California (SC) Velo. We have jrs all the to pro, Cat 1-2s with some masters. We are based around the San Dimas and Chino areas. The shop behind the team is Incycle. We are the top team for the past two years.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*The legendary swamis team in SD*

The have a 1-2 development team.
Legendary might be a little strong but some of the swamis saturday rides are. 

http://www.swamis.org/


----------



## terrapin4 (Aug 2, 2009)

quatre24 said:


> Try Southern California (SC) Velo. We have jrs all the to pro, Cat 1-2s with some masters. We are based around the San Dimas and Chino areas. The shop behind the team is Incycle. We are the top team for the past two years.


do any of the sc velo guys go out on the cyclingconnection.org rides? i went for the first time this saturday, and noticed a fair amount of Incycle jerseys. just curious.

also, i heart incycle.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*all depends where you wind up living*

say San Diego proper, SDBC
say North County maybe Swamis or CeloPacific
Orange County - OC Wheelmen or half a dozen other squads
LA La Grange or the others mentioned


----------

